
Verizon to end location data sales to brokers - ojn
https://apnews.com/8582857aff8146f8ac81d247533b2177/APNewsBreak:-Verizon-to-end-location-data-sales-to-brokers
======
394549
This is excellent news! I hope T-Mobile follows suit. I'm actually surprised
they weren't in the lead on this, given their attempts to be the "un-carrier."

